# Adding Shrimp to a sorority!



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

My favorite LFS finally got their shrimp shipment in this week, and today i am adding 6 ghost shrimp, 4 Amano Shrimp, and 3 Cherry Shrimp to my 10gal planted sorority. 
http://youtu.be/i53_84vqEqc
So right now they are aclimating to the water difference, and soon they will be in the tank.
Wish me luck!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like a great addition to your soroity tank.
Do you have plenty of hiding places for your shrimp? Just in case you bettas decide they are good to nom on.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Sounds like a great addition to your soroity tank.
> Do you have plenty of hiding places for your shrimp? Just in case you bettas decide they are good to nom on.


Yep, the driftwood i have in the tank is full of old bug holes and nooks they can hide in. i am also getting more floating plants.


----------



## JKhoi (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd recommend not mixing ghost shrimp, cherries, and amanos together. Ghosts tend to pick on the other shrimps and have a pair of claws.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

JKhoi said:


> I'd recommend not mixing ghost shrimp, cherries, and amanos together. Ghosts tend to pick on the other shrimps and have a pair of claws.


Ah, good advice.. I'll keep an eye out for that.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

So,I checked on the tank this morning. I can't find any of the Cherry shrimp (not surprising with all the hidey holes they have) but Echo also brought a piece of a cherry shrimp shell to the front of the tank. :-(
So I dont know how many are left, but I do know that one didnt make it. I did take a chance knowing they are red and thus more visible to the girls. Ah well, hopefully the other two will survive. 
Did a head count, and all 4 amano shrimp are active and okay. Found 4 ghost shrimp, and I know more are hiding around in there.


----------



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Good luck on your shrimp, I have just Ghost Shrimp, nearing 2 weeks, time will tell if they make it with my Betta.
Short clip of Shrimp enjoying flake food.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbCrVytRrdw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

I have had both ghost shrimp and cherries in with my girls. There doesn't seem to be a problem with ghost shrimp, but the cherries are immediately targeted. I'd watch very carefully, you may need to pull the cherries out, if there are any still left. Good luck!


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

Crazykat said:


> I have had both ghost shrimp and cherries in with my girls. There doesn't seem to be a problem with ghost shrimp, but the cherries are immediately targeted. I'd watch very carefully, you may need to pull the cherries out, if there are any still left. Good luck!


Yeah, I don't think there are any cherries left. I think they are targeted because they are red, verses clear like the ghost and amano shrimp. Ah well, you live, you learn!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily bet on it. My cherries learnt very quickly to hide when they saw the girls (who have gradually learnt to behave themselves and not eat all the shrimp) and they are extremely fast and agile - I swear they can teleport. You may still have some cherries lurking. If not, the best way to betta-proof a shrimp tank is to make sure the cherries are breeding faster than they can be eaten, and that they have lots of java moss.  That's how mine are surviving. Lacefern is great too.


----------

